# Kukiwon Cert. Fraud (TKD Times article Jan '06)



## IcemanSK (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't find the article online, but it's in the January '06 issue of TKD Times. The guy mentions how he & many others have paid big $$ to masters for rank (after testing) & either not received the promised Kukiwon certs. or received phony KKW certs.

How common do you think this is? What would you do if it happened to you?


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 19, 2005)

I've been around for a while, and it's been happeneing as long as I can remember.  Which is really to bad, it's so easy just to make up a certificate for "Master Smith's Taekwondo" sign it and be done with it.  The fraud will end up hurting everyone.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 19, 2005)

Well since the dawn of TKD there has been people recieving fraudulant certificatesa and claiming they paid thousands of dallors for them, anybody that has a computer and a nickel can find out the cost for Kukkiwon certificates. I'll say this it under a houndred, evey time I hear somebody pay thousands I laugh and than cry for the poor soul. TKD like many other Arts have been abused bu so many and so long will the cycle ever end absolutely Not in my life time to many gullible folks and all the McDojangs out there.
Master Stoker


----------



## Gemini (Dec 19, 2005)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> What would you do if it happened to you?


 
Take up Kung Fu and go on Recon...


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 19, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Take up Kung Fu and go on Recon...


:whip:


----------



## Gemini (Dec 19, 2005)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> :whip:


 
 

Honestly, I'm sure it happens, but not to anyone I've ever met. What I have seen a fair bit of is, schools having a legitamate affiliation such as with Kukkiwon and IMPLYING that that that affiliation will recognize the students level, only to find out later the school never submits that information and it was never agreed they would, with an explanation like "We never said we would and we can't help what you assume." It may not be the all out fraud you're talking about here, but in my eyes, it's just as bad. Taking advantage is taking advantage, no matter what color you paint it.


----------



## Miles (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a student whose former instructor received over $500 and has yet to produce the Kukkiwon certificate that the student was promised and tested for several years ago.

The father of this student told me this when he enrolled in our dojang.  The student is exceptional at sparring but is re-learning his poomsae.  I told dad that when he learned all of his poomsae, I would certify him.  Dad also told me that the former instructor had lost a lot of students by charging and not deliverying Kukkiwon certification.

Miles


----------

